# Samsung UE32D6200 schaltet sich selbst ein



## Der Maniac (11. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich habe hier ein relativ komisches wie bizarres Problem mit meiner Glotze...

Undzwar passiert es in letzter Zeit des öfteren, das einfach mal der Ton des zuletzt geschauten Senders zu hören ist, aus dem aktuell laufenden Programm. Wie zur Hölle kann so etwas passieren? o.O Der Samsung-Support versagt hier auf ganzer Linie, weil mehr als "Gerät zurücksetzten" wussten die auch nicht zu helfen...^^

Ich nutze Kabel Digital mit einem CI+ Modul von Kabel-Deutschland. Des weiteren sind angeschlossen:


HDMI 1: Rechner
HDMI 2: BD Player (Samsung BD E-5500)
HDMI 3: 5m Kabel mit Apple-HDMI Adapter
HDMI 4: N/C
Lan
USB: externe USB 3.0 Platte
Kopfhöreranschluss: Logitech x230
Scartanschluss: Nintendo Gamecube 
Ich habe mittlerweile durchprobiert, ob sich was ändert, wenn ich _alles_ abstöpsel (abgesehen vom Antennenkabel), allerdings hat sich nichts geändert... Das Problem tritt auch nicht immer auf, eher sporadisch und ohne das ich ein Muster erkennen kann. 

Normalerweise lässt sich das Problem für den Moment dadurch beheben, das man das Gerät anschaltet, ca. 10 Sekunden laufen lässt und dann wieder aus macht. Das hat die letzte Nacht aber nicht geholfen, die Kiste sprang zuverlässig alle 4 Stunden wieder an...^^


Irgendwer ne Ahnung? Oder muss ich mir Geisterjäger bestellen?


----------



## LED (11. Oktober 2013)

Probier mal, die automatische Suche nach Softwareaktulisierungen auszuschalten.
Bei der D-Serie (wie bei Dir, bei mir aber Modell D5700) ist das unter Menü->Unterstützung->Software Update-> Update im Standby zu finden.

Mein TV hat sich bei aktivierter Option auch mehrmals täglich eingeschaltet. Jedoch war die Displaybeleuchtung und der Ton aus. Ich hatte es nur mal irgendwann bei Sonnenlicht gesehen, dass ein Bild läuft. Normalerweise war das duch die fehlende Displaybeleuchtung nicht zu sehen.
Ich konnte dann auch ein Menü sehen, dass nach SW-Updates gesucht wird. Nach mehreren Minuten schaltete sich der TV von allein wieder ab.
Ich habe die Option deaktiviert und dann schaltete sich der TV nicht mehr an. 
Ich habs deaktiviert weil der TV ja jedesmal dabei Strom zieht und das wegen Updates alle paar Monate nicht nötig ist.

Probier mal die genannte Option auszuschalten und hoffe auf Besserung.

Grüße
PS: Schaltet sich der TV nach einiger Zeit wieder ab? Hast Du den mal 10 Minuten nach dem automatischen Einschalten laufen lassen?


----------



## Holdie (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe den selben Fehler mit dem selben Tv aber das Problem hab ich auch noch nicht gelöst bekommen. Bei mir ist der Ton immer Ca. 15 sekunden zu hören und dann ist Ruhe. Manchmal passiert es ein paar Nächte hintereinander und dann wieder wochenlang nicht. 

Was meinste wie ich das erstemal geguckt habe, als der Fernseher mit mir gesprochen hat wo ich nachts auf den weg zum Klo war.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir schaltet er sich nicht ab, habs grade mal spaßeshalber 30 Minuten laufen lassen...

Das mit dem Update werde ich jetzt mal ausschalten! Die Einstellung gibt es nicht... Ich habe jetzt mal die Datendienste deaktiviert und die Netzwerkfernbedienung abgeschaltet... Mal sehen ob sich was ändert!


----------

